# Beretta 92fs value?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a Beretta 92fs that I've had for three or four years now and I'm considering selling/trading it to purchase a revolver. If I remember right the date of manufacture was in '92 or '93. It is the blued model, made in Italy and is pretty good shape. The pistol has the adjustable rear sight and a set of hogue grips. Also I have to 15 round magazines for it I've shot probably 20 boxes of ammo through it and have never had a jam or any other problems and it has been cleaned after every time out with it. There is a bit of rust on the barrel that was there when I got it and I was thinking about replacing it just to be picky.

Anyone know what I can expect to sell it for?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

$350-400.00 seems the be the going rate around here.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Stores in Fargo they mostly sell for $300-$400. You can probably get more by selling outright than trading it in.


----------

